# 1940's Donaldson Jockey Cycle Kids Riding Toy Three Wheels Unusual!



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2019)

A local man called with looking to buy rear tires for this. The original Goodyear tires are used but not in bad shape except each one is evenly separated at a cross section. He is not a bicycle collector and does not know what to ask as a selling price. He feels it is rare. I explained rare does not always equal desirable. I was surprised there was little if no information on this site when I did a quick search. The only value he found on the www was a restored one that allegedly sold for $8K.

I took some photos at his place. The rear axle is set up like a pedal car. This machine moves when you push down with your feet on the treadle. The seat also move up and down like a see-saw as the rear wheels turn. Overall in good restorable condition. Nothing broken or repaired that I could see.

PM with any realistic offers or history you may wish to share.


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2019)

There was one on our local C.L. in almost identical condition but had the handgrips and foot peg rubber.It sold for $185. Also one in really nice original paint.It sold for $325 at a local thrift shop.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 23, 2019)

Cool! Thanks for the reply I will let him know. He does seem very optimistic...


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 23, 2019)

The rear tires should be some standard size semi-pneumatic as used on tricycles of the period. Top Flight, Orco, Clipper, Swan, and other brands could be substituted for the original Goodyears. The smaller front one is more of a pedal tractor front tire size, but should still be available NOS.

Dave


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 23, 2019)

I bet it is fun on a steep downhill


----------



## Rambler (Aug 23, 2019)

@stingrayjoe  Well here is one for less than $500 and still hasn't sold so I would say your friend thinking it might be worth 8K is just a bit unrealistic.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/donalson-jocket-cycle-og-paint.144116/


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 23, 2019)

stingrayjoe said:


> A local man called with looking to buy rear tires for this. The original Goodyear tires are used but not in bad shape except each one is evenly separated at a cross section. He is not a bicycle collector and does not know what to ask as a selling price. He feels it is rare. I explained rare does not always equal desirable. I was surprised there was little if no information on this site when I did a quick search. The only value he found on the www was a restored one that allegedly sold for $8K.
> 
> I took some photos at his place. The rear axle is set up like a pedal car. This machine moves when you push down with your feet on the treadle. The seat also move up and down like a see-saw as the rear wheels turn. Overall in good restorable condition. Nothing broken or repaired that I could see.
> 
> ...



Cool tricycle but I like the flamingos more. I have a flamboyance in my yard. It keeps me in touch with my trailer park side


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 23, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet it is fun on a steep downhill



Looks like it really gives kids some good exercise riding it.

Dave


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 23, 2019)

I agree $8K is not a realistic number. He does not feel it is worth $8k. That was the only one he was able to find doing his research.

Thanks to all for the posted pricing info. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 23, 2019)

Ive never seen a ride like that! I remember seeing a stand up version of the same kinda of motility! I wanna get the torch and welder and build a grown up version!!!  I always wished they made a grown up big wheel! Ya know the plastic street machine that i was always too big and old for! Maybe i just got inspired! Thank you all!


----------



## Rambler (Aug 23, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> I always wished they made a grown up big wheel! Ya know the plastic street machine that i was always too big and old for!




What do you mean they don't make a grown up version of the Big Wheel? https://www.amazon.com/Razor-20030501-DXT-Drift-Trike/dp/B00WBVXYJK/ref=asc_df_B00WBVXYJK/


----------



## locomotion (Aug 24, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940s-the-donalson-jockey-cycle-kansas-city-md.140223/


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 10, 2019)

The trike can be bought for $250. Plus domestic lower 48 USA shipping. Please pm direct if interested thanks.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 27, 2020)

$175. plus shipping
Back wheels are 16" front is 8".


----------

